# A "Vertical" rack that is not a NorthShore rack...??



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

We got a old land cruiser and not carrying bikes in the ceiling is just silly, is just to freaking high to be of any practical, specially with a rack like the Sport works where "Swing Locking arm" need to be move over the tallest point of the tire..









I'm 6,2" and I can not reach..

Similar "Sport works" rack but adapter to use for the rood rack.









Actually the don't make some I just find them kind of wimpy.


















Way to many pivot points..









This actually this looks very interesting..









In the long term I want to build a swingout but so far opening the rear gate is a pain in the bummbbumm


----------



## PScal (Apr 29, 2010)

I picked up an older model Draftmaster and modified it to work with my Surly Big Dummy. The vertical design is appealing to me because of how it carries my long wheelbase bike.

IMG_20160810_162314847 by PScal, on Flickr

IMG_20160810_162418519 by PScal, on Flickr


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

PScal said:


> I picked up an older model Draftmaster and modified it to work with my Surly Big Dummy. The vertical design is appealing to me because of how it carries my long wheelbase bike.
> 
> IMG_20160810_162314847 by PScal, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20160810_162418519 by PScal, on Flickr


Like a dummy I miss one of those for $80..

Modifying it will be so easy, all my bikes run 24mm or 20mm forks anyway so I need adapters regardless..


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

this is a great example..


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*Hello from Alta Racks in Utah*

We humbly think we have a solution for you,
www.altaracks.com
Great clearance for back door and off-road. converts to other sports and not too many pivot points. designed to military grade standards.
Made in the USA. Used by Ca


















m Zink and Carson Storch.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

Recon Rack. I have the 5 bike version and it is awesome. Built like a tank and easily fits all types of bikes.

http://recon-racks.com/

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*One trick pony*















mike_of_earth said:


> Recon Rack. I have the 5 bike version and it is awesome. Built like a tank and easily fits all types of bikes.
> 
> Recon Rack Co
> 
> Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the post, the ALTA SIX General Purpose Rack, is the rack that converts to other sports. So while spending a 1000 bucks on a rack that sits for six month of the year maybe OK with some. We wanted to add value and introduce a product that provides the user with functionality and usage thru out the year. Actually, that reason was one of the main reasons we started this product. One rack to Rule them ALL. ALTA SIX GPR. You should expect more.


----------



## JimmyA (Apr 18, 2018)

I had to join this forum because I felt strongly about ALTA SIX and their products. I have been cycling both road and dirt for over 23 years now and have owned almost every one of the racks out there. I owned the 1-up and KUAT for the last two racks. The 1-Up was definitely the better of the two but it still had the same issues with door clearances and bike clearances. The KUAT looked great and was mostly acceptable, but for the price was not a value product. I was at Spring Thaw bike demo days in Moab and found ALTA RACKS. The product is amazing, carry up to six bikes, easy loading, no touch to the bike frames, completely adjustable for handlebar and pedal clearance. It does not stop there, the rise for off-road and dip clearance is on point. The rack is light. The company is amazing to work with, they will make sure you are satisfied with your purchase, and all the assembly video are on YouTube. Made it really easy to put together, since it comes almost assembled, you put 5 bolts in and are ready to go. Took me about 15 minutes to assemble the rack and it is hot. Did I mention it carries road bikes as well? I drive an older Toyota truck and had giving up on opening my tail gate. With the ALTA SIX I can open the tail gate and access the back without any issues, plus it drops down two additional location. One of the major items that got me interested, was the ability to off-road and mount on trailers. They won’t void your warranty like the rest of the companies out there. The rack has safety features and fail safe built in everywhere. Our family carry six bikes totaling in the neighborhood of 30 K, so having the peace of mind is huge. Been using the rack for about 2 months now and we LOVE IT. This company builds in Utah and give you life time warranty. Price is a little steep, but I wanted a bulletproof rack, and got one. The bonus is all the features that it comes with, built in repair stand, the stand that store your bikes on the rack, the table is super dope. Then all the winter stuff as well. Super stoked to never take this rack off the truck. I usually don’t write reviews, but I had to give these guys a shout out. They deserve it. I looked at the other uprights as well and ALTA beats out the features every time.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

How much does the Alta Six weigh?


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

aski said:


> How much does the Alta Six weigh?


First of all Thank you Jimmy for such a great review, we are super stoked you love the rack as much as we do. 
The ALTA SIX weighs about 85 pounds.

www.altaracks.com


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

JimmyA said:


> I had to join this forum because I felt strongly about ALTA SIX and their products. I have been cycling both road and dirt for over 23 years now and have owned almost every one of the racks out there. I owned the 1-up and KUAT for the last two racks. The 1-Up was definitely the better of the two but it still had the same issues with door clearances and bike clearances. The KUAT looked great and was mostly acceptable, but for the price was not a value product. I was at Spring Thaw bike demo days in Moab and found ALTA RACKS. The product is amazing, carry up to six bikes, easy loading, no touch to the bike frames, completely adjustable for handlebar and pedal clearance. It does not stop there, the rise for off-road and dip clearance is on point. The rack is light. The company is amazing to work with, they will make sure you are satisfied with your purchase, and all the assembly video are on YouTube. Made it really easy to put together, since it comes almost assembled, you put 5 bolts in and are ready to go. Took me about 15 minutes to assemble the rack and it is hot. Did I mention it carries road bikes as well? I drive an older Toyota truck and had giving up on opening my tail gate. With the ALTA SIX I can open the tail gate and access the back without any issues, plus it drops down two additional location. One of the major items that got me interested, was the ability to off-road and mount on trailers. They won't void your warranty like the rest of the companies out there. The rack has safety features and fail safe built in everywhere. Our family carry six bikes totaling in the neighborhood of 30 K, so having the peace of mind is huge. Been using the rack for about 2 months now and we LOVE IT. This company builds in Utah and give you life time warranty. Price is a little steep, but I wanted a bulletproof rack, and got one. The bonus is all the features that it comes with, built in repair stand, the stand that store your bikes on the rack, the table is super dope. Then all the winter stuff as well. Super stoked to never take this rack off the truck. I usually don't write reviews, but I had to give these guys a shout out. They deserve it. I looked at the other uprights as well and ALTA beats out the features every time.


How long have you worked for Alta? Does schilling pay well?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> How long have you worked for Alta? Does schilling pay well?


It sure reads that way... like someone from Alta wrote it for him... maybe the same guy that "introduced" Alta racks some months ago.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> It sure reads that way... like someone from Alta wrote it for him... maybe the same guy that "introduced" Alta racks some months ago.


Yup, it's consistent with what Alta racks has done on this forum.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NORCAL1979 (Jan 18, 2013)

+1 for recon racks. I have the 5 bike version. 

However, A word of caution:

When shopping for a vertical rack that carries more than 4 bikes, make sure that your vehicle's rear suspension will be able to carry the weight without bottoming out.

I had to install air springs on my toyota sienna and pump them up to near max pressure (32-34psi) in order to avoid the combined weight of 5 bikes and rack (est. 30lb/bike x5 and 85lb rack=235lb tongue wt) sinking my vans rear end too much.

Basically, if you have a light suv or minivan, you will probably need a suspension upgrade or air assist. Subaru crossovers would probably be an exception as their suspension is pretty burly as stock.


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

Big Props to Recon. Just got our 5 pack rack and there is no comparison to the NorthShore 6er we just got rid of. So much easier to load/unload and the pivot mechanism is top notch. It is obvious he takes great pride in delivering a top notch product. 

On another note, can't wait to get rid of the POS Kuat we have had on the wife's rig for the last few years. They make them look purty and all and it is great they come with a gimmicky work stand which has never been used, but they do simply not hold up to real world usage... May have to get her the 4 pack Recon...


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

Some what an unfair statement mbmb65, We ask our customers to put their reviews on sites and send us the links. We will gladly provide a rack for demo to show the superiority of our product. Our racks solved the problem of clearance, and conversion where not a single company is addressing. We believe in bringing value beyond the single function. Our goal is to bring joy to our customers one rack at a time.


----------



## JimmyA (Apr 18, 2018)

Approximately 90-100 pounds including the trailer hitch.

https://www.altaracks.com/product/alta-six-gpr/


----------



## JimmyA (Apr 18, 2018)

@mbmb65 - I wouldn't know if schilling pays well, however I do know a good product when I've found one. I figured by sharing my experience with Alta Racks others may benefit from it.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

JimmyA said:


> I had to join this forum because I felt strongly about ALTA SIX and their products. I have been cycling both road and dirt for over 23 years now and have owned almost every one of the racks out there. I owned the 1-up and KUAT for the last two racks. The 1-Up was definitely the better of the two but it still had the same issues with door clearances and bike clearances. The KUAT looked great and was mostly acceptable, but for the price was not a value product. I was at Spring Thaw bike demo days in Moab and found ALTA RACKS. The product is amazing, carry up to six bikes, easy loading, no touch to the bike frames, completely adjustable for handlebar and pedal clearance. It does not stop there, the rise for off-road and dip clearance is on point. The rack is light. The company is amazing to work with, they will make sure you are satisfied with your purchase, and all the assembly video are on YouTube. Made it really easy to put together, since it comes almost assembled, you put 5 bolts in and are ready to go. Took me about 15 minutes to assemble the rack and it is hot. Did I mention it carries road bikes as well? I drive an older Toyota truck and had giving up on opening my tail gate. With the ALTA SIX I can open the tail gate and access the back without any issues, plus it drops down two additional location. One of the major items that got me interested, was the ability to off-road and mount on trailers. They won't void your warranty like the rest of the companies out there. The rack has safety features and fail safe built in everywhere. Our family carry six bikes totaling in the neighborhood of 30 K, so having the peace of mind is huge. Been using the rack for about 2 months now and we LOVE IT. This company builds in Utah and give you life time warranty. Price is a little steep, but I wanted a bulletproof rack, and got one. The bonus is all the features that it comes with, built in repair stand, the stand that store your bikes on the rack, the table is super dope. Then all the winter stuff as well. Super stoked to never take this rack off the truck. I usually don't write reviews, but I had to give these guys a shout out. They deserve it. I looked at the other uprights as well and ALTA beats out the features every time.


Holy wall of text Batman!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Alta Racks said:


> Some what an unfair statement mbmb65, We ask our customers to put their reviews on sites and send us the links. We will gladly provide a rack for demo to show the superiority of our product. Our racks solved the problem of clearance, and conversion where not a single company is addressing. We believe in bringing value beyond the single function. Our goal is to bring joy to our customers one rack at a time.


Unfair? How? Your guy joined to post a press release. And your tasteless hawking of your own product is unscrupulous at best.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

JimmyA said:


> @mbmb65 - I wouldn't know if schilling pays well, however I do know a good product when I've found one. I figured by sharing my experience with Alta Racks others may benefit from it.


Right. Got it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rpmrob (Feb 25, 2004)

Can anyone comment on how these racks handle road bikes (I know this an mtb forum, but our house hold rides both). I have no issues hanging my mtb from a turned front wheel, but not sure how comfortable I feel doing the same with road/crosser.


----------



## Alta Racks (Nov 27, 2017)

*road bikes to fat bikes*



rpmrob said:


> Can anyone comment on how these racks handle road bikes (I know this an mtb forum, but our house hold rides both). I have no issues hanging my mtb from a turned front wheel, but not sure how comfortable I feel doing the same with road/crosser.


Our standard baksets fit road bikes, to 2.8 wide tires. 20 inch to 29 inch rims.


----------



## krink (Apr 5, 2019)

All of the racks listed above that carry the bike vertically attach by the wheels. There are two others, the North Shore rack which attaches by the fork crown and the LoLo rack which hangs by the handlebars. I have used a Lolo rack for about 6 months and love it. I have the 6 bike verson and got the optional wide handlebar spacer meant for dual crown forks for my Cannondale lefty equipped bike. It carries road, fat tire, dual crown and AM bikes without a problem.


----------



## DudeAbides (Oct 18, 2018)

Yakima makes one now also. The Hangover, comes in a 4 or 6 bike configuration.


----------



## ericjbengtson (May 15, 2019)

rpmrob said:


> Can anyone comment on how these racks handle road bikes (I know this an mtb forum, but our house hold rides both). I have no issues hanging my mtb from a turned front wheel, but not sure how comfortable I feel doing the same with road/crosser.


rpmrob: I have the Lolo 6 bike vertical rack. It's the best rack for people who want to haul MTB and road bikes (and kids bikes in my case). Price is a bit better than some of the competitors as well.


----------



## mholroyd (Nov 22, 2017)

NORCAL1979 said:


> +1 for recon racks. I have the 5 bike version.
> 
> However, A word of caution:
> 
> ...


What air springs did you add to your Sienna?


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Look at the airlift 1000s. etrailer (probably others) sell them. It's pretty easy to self install. It's an airbag that fits inside the coil springs.


----------

